# is that true that a tiny only live a short lifespan?



## iamannietan (Sep 17, 2009)

hi,

i found a research said tat,
a tiny dog (4lbs n below) live a very short lifespan ( 0-7years)
is that true?
i have a 3lbs baby n feel so sad to know about this!!

and it also said that a tiny cannot be spayed because they cannot handle the anesthetic well..is that true as well?

if they only live a max 7 years, then whats the point on spaying them?
(normally all the cancers and pyometra will only occur when they reach 8-10 years)
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

my little girl is at least 11 years, not sure exact age as she was a rescue and she is spayed, I think they do have to be more careful with the anesthesea but vets that are used to working with small animals know what they are doing. she weighs 3 lbs 2 ozs. And except for losing most of her teeth and starting to get a hump in her back she is in good health, going strong and a joy to have. I am hooked on chis I can't vision life with out one or more with me.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I've never heard this ... but I do know that vets can spay/neuter guinea pigs and they sure are under 3 pounds, not to mention ferrets, bunnies etc. Yoshi was only 3 pounds when she was spayed


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Krista is right...........
There are vets that work with exotics and small animals
and can spay them.If your vet says he cant find a better one
that can!! Also laser is a plus too.
Make some local calls and get some quotes and ask questions.
It can cost from $150-$250 depending on the vet.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

your first post here are all about the lifespan of Chi's being short. Stop worrying and enjoy your time with your baby. You have her now, no matter how much research you do it won't change what age she eventually lives to. My Chi Ben lived to only 10 because he got liver disease, my Chi Cookie is still with me and is 13. You just cannot predict what will happen.

As for spaying it's best in the long run so I'd have it done.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> your first post here are all about the lifespan of Chi's being short. Stop worrying and enjoy your time with your baby. You have her now, no matter how much research you do it won't change what age she eventually lives to. My Chi Ben lived to only 10 because he got liver disease, my Chi Cookie is still with me and is 13. You just cannot predict what will happen.
> 
> As for spaying it's best in the long run so I'd have it done.


were you writing this to me? I worried so much when we first got madison - mostly because i had no idea what we were getting into. but, you're right, we just need to enjoy them while we have them - because no matter what the 'average' there are not guarantees!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

As far as spaying, not a worry. Ivy was a tad over 2 lbs when spayed without any problems. If you have a train vet, it shouldn't be an issue at all. Kittens are spayed and neutered at a young age and weight all of the time and not a problem. As far as under 2 lbs, I wouldn't worry. Smaller dogs tend to live longer than the majority of big dogs, Great danes and st bernards I know have an average span of 7 yrs, and sure other big breeds do as well, but every dog is different, with differnet issues. I wouldn't worry about it.

Lori


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

msmadison said:


> were you writing this to me? I worried so much when we first got madison - mostly because i had no idea what we were getting into. but, you're right, we just need to enjoy them while we have them - because no matter what the 'average' there are not guarantees!


I used to worry about when Benny and Cookie would die. I would think about it a lot and often cry. But now after actually going through the pain of it I realise that you never know what's gonna happen. You just gotta love them and cherish them and enjoy what time you have with them be it long or short. 

I never expected Ben to get so ill like he did but I dealt with it. I was in bits but I came out the other side and have given a home to Lola. And I'll love her and cherish her for as long as I have her. We just have to enjoy what time we have with our babies and when they go know that we gave them the best life ever. 

I gave Benny the best of everything and all the love in the world. I'm just glad I had him for the time I did.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

MarieUkxx said:


> I used to worry about when Benny and Cookie would die. I would think about it a lot and often cry. But now after actually going through the pain of it I realise that you never know what's gonna happen. You just gotta love them and cherish them and enjoy what time you have with them be it long or short.
> 
> I never expected Ben to get so ill like he did but I dealt with it. I was in bits but I came out the other side and have given a home to Lola. And I'll love her and cherish her for as long as I have her. We just have to enjoy what time we have with our babies and when they go know that we gave them the best life ever.
> 
> I gave Benny the best of everything and all the love in the world. I'm just glad I had him for the time I did.



yeah, when the dog i had growing up (given to me as a present by my parents) died, i literally didn't go to school or work for like 3 days! 

I have a quote on my desk. " You can dedicate a decade of anxious thoughts to the brevity of life and not extend it by one minute." Max Lucado. I think the same is true with our pups!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I find that hard to believe since Lina is just 4.5lb. and she is 5yrs old and extremely healthy. She was also about 3lb. when she was spayed at 6mo. So don't worry about it.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

they sound like myths to me,.. there are plenty of small chis on here with long healthy lives?

And the point of getting them spayed is so they dont breed and cause unwanted pups or health risks to themselves, not just to prevent cancers 

x


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

I do not believe this is true as I have known people during my lifetime that have had Chi's that lived to be 16-17years old. I was always told the smaller the dog the longer the life span. I think it boils down to genetics, vet care and nutrition. JMO


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Typically smaller breeds have longer life expectancies than larger breeds.

I can't imagine someone saying that unless they were referring to the fact that oft times the teenie weenies are unhealthy due to bad breeding practices, but that isn't exclusive to just size.  If there is no indication of illness I wouldn't give it another thought. My smallest was 1.6 lbs when we got him and when he was neutered at around 2.6 lbs., he came through it with flying colors. I was a wreck though.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I think that statistic probably refers to teenies that are small coz they are runts. If you have a well breed chi from small lines on both sides then their is no reason it wont be as healthy as a bigger one.
Oh, and the smallest animal Ive ever had neutered was a degu!!(like a big gerbil). So as far as spay/neutering goes, size really doesnt matter!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Just to clarify my statement about breeding teenies; not all teenie come from bad breeders. Some bad breeders breed for size only and the result is unhealthy chis.

As catz said though: "If you have a well breed chi from small lines on both sides then their is no reason it wont be as healthy as a bigger one."

Well said catz and thanks for saying what I neglected to point out!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

My first chi weighed 5 pounds passed away at age 18. My second chi weighed 4 to 4.5 pounds passed away at age 15. Bella weighs 5 pounds and is a healthy 3 year old. I believe that good genetics, good nutrition, daily exercise, love, and good medical/vet care contribute to the long life of a chihuahua


----------

